# Motorhome wash



## Mobilvetta (Feb 22, 2020)

Has anyone come across a motorhome car wash in the Costa del Sol region, prefer one with a gantry so that I can give the roof a wash to get rid of the dust. It's looking rather mucky on the outside, time for a well earned bath me thinks.


----------



## The laird (Feb 22, 2020)

Come back here and the natural weather will do it for you David as it’s still p ing it here


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 22, 2020)

I know I am missing the rain, haven't see a drop since been out here, it means I'm going to have put my hand in my pocket to pay for a powerwash. It's not all plain sailing in this sunshine you know.

On a plus side though everywhere I go to buy tickets for museums ect they say to me, two senior tickets, I nod my head and through gritted teeth and say yes, as I'm only actually 57, good job I'm a Yorkshire man, otherwise I would be offended, but the thought of saving a few bob helps me keep control of those thoughts. The funny thing though is they ask the wife sometimes for proof of her age, I've yet to be asked to prove mine. Just shows us men have a harder life. Lol


----------



## s4x4c (Feb 22, 2020)

power wash with gantry at camping armanello in Benidorm    tokens available at reception


----------



## s4x4c (Feb 22, 2020)

oops just noticed that's not costa del sol    lol lol  sorry


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 22, 2020)

Cheers, We will be going to Benidorm in a couple of weeks so it will probably be due for another wash by the time we get there, with the lack of recommendation's from all this lot floating about on the Costa Del Sol, I can only assume they must be mucky buggers who don't bother washing there vans. Lol


----------



## s4x4c (Feb 22, 2020)

lol lol  oor van not been washed since we left Edinburgh on 5th jan    manky with salt and grime all the way from Amsterdam


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 22, 2020)

Just don't park it next to me as I might have to spray it with air freshener. Lol


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 22, 2020)

At least my solar panel is now clean


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 22, 2020)

Biggarmac said:


> At least my solar panel is now cleanView attachment 76839



Well done, my motorhome requires a full wash though, the weather was awful in the UK travelling down to Portsmouth and then the dust to add to it.


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 22, 2020)

Mine could do with a full wash but I did not want to push my luck.  A clean solar panel is a good start!


----------



## Mobilvetta (Feb 22, 2020)

The sar panel.is a good start, especially if you are wild camping. I'm on the aire site at Ronda and there is a power wash by the service area, don't know what it's for, but it says you can't wash your van in that area, think they are teasing me, I'm desperate for a wash. Lol


----------



## Biggarmac (Feb 22, 2020)

I gave mine a quick squirt at that aire.  Never saw the instructions not to.


----------

